# "Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...



## mal

"Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...

So I Live in the general area of about Due Souteast of the (p)eople's (r)epublic of Boulder, by way of the I-36 Corridor, and if I see another Unshowered, Prius Driving, "Bush Lied People Died" Sticker having Puke with "Free Tibet" next to it, I'm gonna Puke...

Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?...

In other Islamic Nations where Homosexuals are Killed for thier Deviancy and Women are Stoned to Death over Accusations of Infidelity?...

"That's their Culture... They don't want our Democracy"... <Actually heard Shithead Liberals say these kinds of things about our Liberating Iraq, of all places.

So, what's with Tibet?... Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?...

Why the Willful Apathy when it comes to the Islamist Nations and their Oppression?...

Illustrated VERY well with the Islamists in the Palestinian Areas that have the Hearts of the American Left as they Target Jewish Children...

Anyone?...



peace...


----------



## Nik

tha malcontent said:


> "Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...
> 
> So I Live in the general area of about Due Souteast of the (p)eople's (r)epublic of Boulder, by way of the I-36 Corridor, and if I see another Unshowered, Prius Driving, "Bush Lied People Died" Sticker having Puke with "Free Tibet" next to it, I'm gonna Puke...
> 
> Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?...
> 
> In other Islamic Nations where Homosexuals are Killed for thier Deviancy and Women are Stoned to Death over Accusations of Infidelity?...
> 
> "That's their Culture... They don't want our Democracy"... <Actually heard Shithead Liberals say these kinds of things about our Liberating Iraq, of all places.
> 
> So, what's with Tibet?... Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?...
> 
> Why the Willful Apathy when it comes to the Islamist Nations and their Oppression?...
> 
> Illustrated VERY well with the Islamists in the Palestinian Areas that have the Hearts of the American Left as they Target Jewish Children...
> 
> Anyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Tibet is being subjugated by another country.  Iran is not.

Next?


----------



## mal

Nik said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...
> 
> So I Live in the general area of about Due Souteast of the (p)eople's (r)epublic of Boulder, by way of the I-36 Corridor, and if I see another Unshowered, Prius Driving, "Bush Lied People Died" Sticker having Puke with "Free Tibet" next to it, I'm gonna Puke...
> 
> Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?...
> 
> In other Islamic Nations where Homosexuals are Killed for thier Deviancy and Women are Stoned to Death over Accusations of Infidelity?...
> 
> "That's their Culture... They don't want our Democracy"... <Actually heard Shithead Liberals say these kinds of things about our Liberating Iraq, of all places.
> 
> So, what's with Tibet?... Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?...
> 
> Why the Willful Apathy when it comes to the Islamist Nations and their Oppression?...
> 
> Illustrated VERY well with the Islamists in the Palestinian Areas that have the Hearts of the American Left as they Target Jewish Children...
> 
> Anyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibet is being subjugated by another country.  Iran is not.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


Ah... So some Tyranny is OK?... And China doesn't Agree with you, yet Barry will Continue to be Friendly with them.



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> "Free Tibet"?


 
Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?


----------



## Nik

tha malcontent said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...
> 
> So I Live in the general area of about Due Souteast of the (p)eople's (r)epublic of Boulder, by way of the I-36 Corridor, and if I see another Unshowered, Prius Driving, "Bush Lied People Died" Sticker having Puke with "Free Tibet" next to it, I'm gonna Puke...
> 
> Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?...
> 
> In other Islamic Nations where Homosexuals are Killed for thier Deviancy and Women are Stoned to Death over Accusations of Infidelity?...
> 
> "That's their Culture... They don't want our Democracy"... <Actually heard Shithead Liberals say these kinds of things about our Liberating Iraq, of all places.
> 
> So, what's with Tibet?... Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?...
> 
> Why the Willful Apathy when it comes to the Islamist Nations and their Oppression?...
> 
> Illustrated VERY well with the Islamists in the Palestinian Areas that have the Hearts of the American Left as they Target Jewish Children...
> 
> Anyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibet is being subjugated by another country.  Iran is not.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah... So some Tyranny is OK?... And China doesn't Agree with you, yet Barry will Continue to be Friendly with them.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Who said it was OK?  Its more justifiable, however.  

China doesn't agree with me about Tibet?  Wow, who would have thought.  And ignoring anyone who disagrees with you about anything is an incredibly stupid tactic.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Tibet"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?
Click to expand...



Of course not... If I did, I'd a said so.

Don't make Assumptions, and stop Wasting Bandwidth with Assumptions.



peace...


----------



## mal

Nik said:


> China doesn't agree with me about Tibet?  Wow, who would have thought.  And ignoring anyone who disagrees with you about anything is an incredibly stupid tactic.



Some in Hawaii Feel like Tibet...

We are just More Polite to those Servants now...

Anyway, who said anything about Ignoring anyone?...

Good Lord, you guys Assume a LOT.



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Tibet"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not... If I did, I'd a said so.
> 
> Don't make Assumptions, and stop Wasting Bandwidth with Assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
First of all, I was not making an assumption.  I was asking a question.

Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?  Do you advocate communism?

I personally have a problem with the way Iran has violently suppressed their recent protests.  However, besides my Red Sox and Patriots stickers, I do not have any bumper stickers on my truck.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> First of all, I was not making an assumption.  I was asking a question.
> 
> Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?  Do you advocate communism?
> 
> I personally have a problem with the way Iran has violently suppressed their recent protests.  However, besides my Red Sox and Patriots stickers, I do not have any bumper stickers on my truck.



Again... You ARE making Assumptions...

Read your 2nd Paragraph again.



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I was not making an assumption. I was asking a question.
> 
> Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?
> 
> I personally have a problem with the way Iran has violently suppressed their recent protests. However, besides my Red Sox and Patriots stickers, I do not have any bumper stickers on my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again... You ARE making Assumptions...
> 
> Read your 2nd Paragraph again.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
You must not know the difference between making assumptions and asking questions.

If I asked you "Are you heterosexual?", would that be making an assumption, or asking a question?


----------



## WillowTree

Let everybody who desires freedom stand up, show some balls and fight for it. I'm sick of Americans dying for everyone else's freedom.. and then what do you get???? "the whole world hates you!"... that's what you get.. and an apologetic asshole as a leader! screw it.. you value what you fight for. that's the bottom line. Tibet want freedom??? fight for it.. Iran want freedom?/ fight for it. leave us the USA out of it.


----------



## Nik

tha malcontent said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> China doesn't agree with me about Tibet?  Wow, who would have thought.  And ignoring anyone who disagrees with you about anything is an incredibly stupid tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some in Hawaii Feel like Tibet...
> 
> We are just More Polite to those Servants now...
> 
> Anyway, who said anything about Ignoring anyone?...
> 
> Good Lord, you guys Assume a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh, so you just want Obama to be rude to foreign leaders who he disagrees with?

Sorry for assuming you were just slightly retarded and not completely retarded.  Won't happen again.


----------



## Nik

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Tibet"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not... If I did, I'd a said so.
> 
> Don't make Assumptions, and stop Wasting Bandwidth with Assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Would you have also said if you did not have a problem with freeing Tibet?  The answer is clearly no, since you said you don't have a problem with it, and yet you didn't say it.  So why is it yes for one, and no for the other?

He asked you a question.  He didn't assume anything.  Try and be slightly less stupid.  And that you are stupid is based on information and belief, not an assumption.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> You must not know the difference between making assumptions and asking questions.
> 
> If I asked you "Are you heterosexual?", would that be making an assumption, or asking a question?



"Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"

^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...

It just does.

Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:

"Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"

Can you tell what's Different?



peace...


----------



## mal

WillowTree said:


> Let everybody who desires freedom stand up, show some balls and fight for it. I'm sick of Americans dying for everyone else's freedom.. and then what do you get???? "the whole world hates you!"... that's what you get.. and an apologetic asshole as a leader! screw it.. you value what you fight for. that's the bottom line. Tibet want freedom??? fight for it.. Iran want freedom?/ fight for it. leave us the USA out of it.



Easy from our our Perspective, ain't it...



peace...


----------



## mal

Nik said:


> Oh, so you just want Obama to be rude to foreign leaders who he disagrees with?
> 
> Sorry for assuming you were just slightly retarded and not completely retarded.  Won't happen again.



^Makes an Error in not Admitting his Assumption, and now goes Personal...

Classic.

)

peace...


----------



## Nik

tha malcontent said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you just want Obama to be rude to foreign leaders who he disagrees with?
> 
> Sorry for assuming you were just slightly retarded and not completely retarded.  Won't happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Makes an Error in not Admitting his Assumption, and now goes Personal...
> 
> Classic.
> 
> )
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You stating I made an assumption doesn't make it so.


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not know the difference between making assumptions and asking questions.
> 
> If I asked you "Are you heterosexual?", would that be making an assumption, or asking a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"
> 
> ^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...
> 
> It just does.
> 
> Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:
> 
> "Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"
> 
> Can you tell what's Different?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
My original question was "Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?".

How is that an assumption? ...especially after you'd told us that you are going to puke the next time you see a "Free Tibet" sticker.

And how are your questions _not_ assumptions:

"Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?"

"So, what's with Tibet? Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?"

You have assumed that liberals don't care about what is happening in Iran.

A more appropriate question would have been to say: "Many liberals support freeing Tibet. Do those same liberals support freedom in Iran?"

You would get far more legitimate discussion out of that.

But, instead you BAIT and TROLL. 

We know your MO. Consider changing it if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## WillowTree

tha malcontent said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let everybody who desires freedom stand up, show some balls and fight for it. I'm sick of Americans dying for everyone else's freedom.. and then what do you get???? "the whole world hates you!"... that's what you get.. and an apologetic asshole as a leader! screw it.. you value what you fight for. that's the bottom line. Tibet want freedom??? fight for it.. Iran want freedom?/ fight for it. leave us the USA out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Easy from our our Perspective, ain't it..*.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




much easier than what we've been through.. and what have we gained? Nothing! Nada Zip.. zero! except the disrespect and hatred from the rest of the world..


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Tibet"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not... If I did, I'd a said so.
> 
> Don't make Assumptions, and stop Wasting Bandwidth with Assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You're making assumptions of the people driving with the bumper stickers.  Why assume that "Free Tibet" means these people are advocating military intervention in Tibet?


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> "Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...
> 
> So I Live in the general area of about Due Souteast of the (p)eople's (r)epublic of Boulder, by way of the I-36 Corridor, and if I see another Unshowered, Prius Driving, "Bush Lied People Died" Sticker having Puke with "Free Tibet" next to it, I'm gonna Puke...
> 
> Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?...
> 
> In other Islamic Nations where Homosexuals are Killed for thier Deviancy and Women are Stoned to Death over Accusations of Infidelity?...
> 
> "That's their Culture... They don't want our Democracy"... <Actually heard Shithead Liberals say these kinds of things about our Liberating Iraq, of all places.
> 
> So, what's with Tibet?... Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?...
> 
> Why the Willful Apathy when it comes to the Islamist Nations and their Oppression?...
> 
> Illustrated VERY well with the Islamists in the Palestinian Areas that have the Hearts of the American Left as they Target Jewish Children...
> 
> Anyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



If you feel so strongly about a free Iran, why don't you and your fellow Darthettes put on a uniform for once and go liberate them? Regarding Palestine, maybe you guys can join the IDF and defend them as well? Or are you guys going to follow Rush, Hannity, Savage, and Boortz? You know just talk tough and let others do the fighting for you?


----------



## SunWorshiper

WillowTree said:


> Let everybody who desires freedom stand up, show some balls and fight for it. I'm sick of Americans dying for everyone else's freedom.. and then what do you get???? "the whole world hates you!"... that's what you get.. and an apologetic asshole as a leader! screw it.. you value what you fight for. that's the bottom line. Tibet want freedom??? fight for it.. Iran want freedom?/ fight for it. leave us the USA out of it.



That's real talk right there!


----------



## Liability

FREE TIBET?  ???

That's not reasonable.

A fair and affordable price, perhaps.  That we could all get behind.


----------



## xotoxi

Liability said:


> FREE TIBET? ???
> 
> That's not reasonable.
> 
> A fair and affordable price, perhaps. That we could all get behind.


 
How about Duty Free Tibet?

All the llama milk you want...no taxes.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE TIBET? ???
> 
> That's not reasonable.
> 
> A fair and affordable price, perhaps. That we could all get behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Duty Free Tibet?
> 
> All the llama milk you want...no taxes.
Click to expand...


NOW you are getting on the right track.

But no dissin' the Yaks.

Llamaphiles are welcome, but no hatin' on the Yaks.


----------



## xotoxi

Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE TIBET? ???
> 
> That's not reasonable.
> 
> A fair and affordable price, perhaps. That we could all get behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Duty Free Tibet?
> 
> All the llama milk you want...no taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW you are getting on the right track.
> 
> But no dissin' the Yaks.
> 
> Llamaphiles are welcome, but no hatin' on the Yaks.
Click to expand...

 
Once the balls have been removed, a yak sack makes a great back pack.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Duty Free Tibet?
> 
> All the llama milk you want...no taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW you are getting on the right track.
> 
> But no dissin' the Yaks.
> 
> Llamaphiles are welcome, but no hatin' on the Yaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once the balls have been removed, a yak sack makes a great back pack.
Click to expand...


"yak sack makes a great back pack" is so whack.


----------



## xotoxi

Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW you are getting on the right track.
> 
> But no dissin' the Yaks.
> 
> Llamaphiles are welcome, but no hatin' on the Yaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the balls have been removed, a yak sack makes a great back pack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "yak sack makes a great back pack" is so whack.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

*Female Executions The latest reports published by various international organizations such as Amnesty International and the United Nation's Human Rights Commission give a clear picture of the circumstances that Iranian women are suffering under. *

*They are denied the most basic human rights. Thousands and thousands of women have been imprisoned, raped, flogged, shot, hanged, or stoned to death, mostly under false accusations and all has been done under the name of God and apparently in accordance with the Islamic judicial system. *

*According to the report published by the Organization of Women Against Execution in Iran, the number of women executed from 1981 through1990, exceeds a few thousands. The Organization has been able to prepare a list containing 1428 names. Some of the data were gathered through the official channels and some from the relatives of the victims. According to this report out of 1428 women executed, 187 were under the age of 18, with 9 girls under the age of 13, 32 women were pregnant, and 14 were between the ages of 45 to 72 at the time of their execution. The youngest girl executed was 10 years and the oldest was 70 years of age. On his last visit to Iran, in 1991, Professor Reynaldo Galinde Pohl, Special Representative of the United Nation's Human Rights Commission, interviewed the Islamic Republic's Minister of Justice, Mr. Hojatolislam Esmail Shoushtari: "Referring to the penalties of amputation and stoning, he (The Minister) indicated that Iran's system of government was Islamic, thus Islamic laws were enforced and some penalties could not be changed. Murder, for example, was punished by the death penalty, and that rule could not be changed; however, judges were empowered to negotiate with the victims' relatives to replace the death penalty by another, and that did happen in 95 per cent of cases. Theft was punished by amputation, and adultery by stoning (to death). Those penalties could not be changed, because they were punishments especially established under Islam." All the authoritative international documentation and testimony gathered in the last 17 years of the life of the Islamic Regime in Iran is full of unceasing, systematic brutality, and oppression of masses, especially women.* 
*The people of Iran have been working hard to make the world listen for a very long time, they had hope in their elections.* 

*Meanwhile that bloated beurocracy called the UN, does nothing* 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMxFa6-6gJ4[/ame]


A movie about a french reporter and an Iranian woman risking their lives to get the truth to the world
Click on the link
http://www.thestoning.com/
http://www.thestoning.com/t...


----------



## xotoxi

PixieStix said:


> *Female Executions The latest reports published by various international organizations such as Amnesty International...*


 
Thanks for ruining our discussion of yaks with your derailment.


----------



## PixieStix

xotoxi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Female Executions The latest reports published by various international organizations such as Amnesty International...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ruining our discussion of yaks with your derailment.
Click to expand...

 
No problem 

You want Yaks?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJfr8jSVnHY"]YouTube - Sesame Street - Yakety Yak[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

PixieStix said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Female Executions The latest reports published by various international organizations such as Amnesty International...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ruining our discussion of yaks with your derailment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> You want Yaks?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJfr8jSVnHY"]YouTube - Sesame Street - Yakety Yak[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
Ahhh!  Classic sesame street clips are the best, because there is no Elmo.

I like how the yak had a bit of a New York accent.


----------



## PixieStix

xotoxi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ruining our discussion of yaks with your derailment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> You want Yaks?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJfr8jSVnHY"]YouTube - Sesame Street - Yakety Yak[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh! Classic sesame street clips are the best, because there is no Elmo.
> 
> I like how the yak had a bit of a New York accent.
Click to expand...

 

That is what made me laugh too


----------



## PixieStix

Yak bacon for Iran and yak chops, mmm yummy


----------



## DiveCon

i think it would be great for Tibet to be freed from China
just as i think it would be great to have a free and united Kurdistan

but neither are likely to happen


----------



## editec

tha malcontent said:


> "Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...
> 
> So I Live in the general area of about Due Souteast of the (p)eople's (r)epublic of Boulder, by way of the I-36 Corridor, and if I see another Unshowered, Prius Driving, "Bush Lied People Died" Sticker having Puke with "Free Tibet" next to it, I'm gonna Puke...
> 
> Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?...
> 
> In other Islamic Nations where Homosexuals are Killed for thier Deviancy and Women are Stoned to Death over Accusations of Infidelity?...
> 
> "That's their Culture... They don't want our Democracy"... <Actually heard Shithead Liberals say these kinds of things about our Liberating Iraq, of all places.
> 
> So, what's with Tibet?... Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?...
> 
> Why the Willful Apathy when it comes to the Islamist Nations and their Oppression?...
> 
> Illustrated VERY well with the Islamists in the Palestinian Areas that have the Hearts of the American Left as they Target Jewish Children...
> 
> Anyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


 
I certainly want to see the Iranians liberate themselves fromt he homegrown nitwits who have captured their society.

Likwise I would like to see Tibet rid itself of the Chinese occupiers of that land.

But you do see the difference don't you?

Iran is entirely an internal dispute between neighbors in the same land.

Tibet/China is  is one people taking over the land of another.

And please note that while we may think that Tibet deserves to be liberated from occupation by China, nobody's bumperstickers are demanding that we invade that nation to liberate it either.

There are significant differences between those two situations.

As to you kneejerkly stupid whining about liberals?

I can't help but think that the whole point of your post was simple to set you up to whine about liberals.

I suspect you don't give a rats asss really about either Tibet or Iran, and this post was just another foolish complain about what you imagine liberals are, what they think and so forth.

What the fuck does the liberalism v conservatism have to do with either of these issues?

Not a bleedin' thing.

The fake conservatives (that I'll bet you've been supporrting for years) did nothing about Tibet and were they in office they'd do exactly what Obama is currently doing about Iran, too.

You know that's true, but you just cannot admit it because if you did, then you couldn't whine about liberals.

It's really pathetic this stupid partisanship.


----------



## Douger

But who will free the Unknighted States of Mpyre ?


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not know the difference between making assumptions and asking questions.
> 
> If I asked you "Are you heterosexual?", would that be making an assumption, or asking a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"
> 
> ^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...
> 
> It just does.
> 
> Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:
> 
> "Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"
> 
> Can you tell what's Different?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My original question was "Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?".
> 
> How is that an assumption? ...especially after you'd told us that you are going to puke the next time you see a "Free Tibet" sticker.
> 
> And how are your questions _not_ assumptions:
> 
> "Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?"
> 
> "So, what's with Tibet? Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?"
> 
> You have assumed that liberals don't care about what is happening in Iran.
> 
> A more appropriate question would have been to say: "Many liberals support freeing Tibet. Do those same liberals support freedom in Iran?"
> 
> You would get far more legitimate discussion out of that.
> 
> But, instead you BAIT and TROLL.
> 
> We know your MO. Consider changing it if you want to be taken seriously.
Click to expand...


Again... Avoids the Facts about his ASSuming...

And you are More than Welcome to Avoid me, Kangleberry.

Nobody Asked you to Hump my Leg Obsessively. 



peace...


----------



## mal

WillowTree said:


> much easier than what we've been through.. and what have we gained? Nothing! Nada Zip.. zero! except the disrespect and hatred from the rest of the world..



You Speak for the Rest of the World?... Wow.

Could you give me a Time Frame on when we were Loved and Respected by the Rest of the World, and how it Degraded to now?...



peace...


----------



## mal

SunWorshiper said:


> If you feel so strongly about a free Iran, why don't you and your fellow Darthettes put on a uniform for once and go liberate them? Regarding Palestine, maybe you guys can join the IDF and defend them as well? Or are you guys going to follow Rush, Hannity, Savage, and Boortz? You know just talk tough and let others do the fighting for you?



We are @ War with Iran and Liberating them?... Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet...

You guys don't Think your Emoting through, do you?...



peace...


----------



## mal

editec said:


> And please note that while we may think that Tibet deserves to be liberated from occupation by China, nobody's bumperstickers are demanding that we invade that nation to liberate it either.



"while we"... Illustrative...

And please, Explain to me what Purpose that Bumpersticker Serves, except to Stroke your own Ego and Tell People in other Cars that you Care?...



peace...


----------



## G.T.

Bumper stickers are for morons. They ruin your paint, and alienate you from selling your car to a certain segment of people. 

Decals are the way to go, ladies and gentlemen. Right on the windows, they don't obstruct your vision and they come off with razor blades. Duh.


----------



## mal

G.T. said:


> Bumper stickers are for morons. They ruin your paint, and alienate you from selling your car to a certain segment of people.
> 
> Decals are the way to go, ladies and gentlemen. Right on the windows, they don't obstruct your vision and they come off with razor blades. Duh.



NEVER Put one on your Paint...

Idiots.

Widows... They should be Called Window Stickers.

I have (3) "Federalist" Stickers (Vinyl Letters) on my Honda, and (1) of my Custom "OBEY" Stickers...

Good Stuff.



peace...


----------



## editec

tha malcontent said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> And please note that while we may think that Tibet deserves to be liberated from occupation by China, nobody's bumperstickers are demanding that we invade that nation to liberate it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "while we"... Illustrative...
> 
> And please, Explain to me what Purpose that Bumpersticker Serves, except to Stroke your own Ego and Tell People in other Cars that you Care?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
I really don't know. I feel the same way about bumper stickers that I feel about tatoos.

Fine for those who want them, but I'll pass.

As to the use of "We"?

Yes, I think that China should get out of Tibet.

You don't?


----------



## mal

editec said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> And please note that while we may think that Tibet deserves to be liberated from occupation by China, nobody's bumperstickers are demanding that we invade that nation to liberate it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "while we"... Illustrative...
> 
> And please, Explain to me what Purpose that Bumpersticker Serves, except to Stroke your own Ego and Tell People in other Cars that you Care?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't know.  I feel the same way about bumper stickers that I feel about tatoos.
> 
> Fine for those who want them, but I'll pass.
Click to expand...


Tatoos are Scars...

I can take the "OBEY" Sticker off my Window, and will when I Replace it with the Next one...

Tatoos... Bah!



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"
> 
> ^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...
> 
> It just does.
> 
> Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:
> 
> "Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"
> 
> Can you tell what's Different?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original question was "Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?".
> 
> How is that an assumption? ...especially after you'd told us that you are going to puke the next time you see a "Free Tibet" sticker.
> 
> And how are your questions _not_ assumptions:
> 
> "Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?"
> 
> "So, what's with Tibet? Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?"
> 
> You have assumed that liberals don't care about what is happening in Iran.
> 
> A more appropriate question would have been to say: "Many liberals support freeing Tibet. Do those same liberals support freedom in Iran?"
> 
> You would get far more legitimate discussion out of that.
> 
> But, instead you BAIT and TROLL.
> 
> We know your MO. Consider changing it if you want to be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again... Avoids the Facts about his ASSuming...
> 
> And you are More than Welcome to Avoid me, Kangleberry.
> 
> Nobody Asked you to Hump my Leg Obsessively.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
Deflection.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My original question was "Do you have a problem with freeing Tibet?".
> 
> How is that an assumption? ...especially after you'd told us that you are going to puke the next time you see a "Free Tibet" sticker.
> 
> And how are your questions _not_ assumptions:
> 
> "Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?"
> 
> "So, what's with Tibet? Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?"
> 
> You have assumed that liberals don't care about what is happening in Iran.
> 
> A more appropriate question would have been to say: "Many liberals support freeing Tibet. Do those same liberals support freedom in Iran?"
> 
> You would get far more legitimate discussion out of that.
> 
> But, instead you BAIT and TROLL.
> 
> We know your MO. Consider changing it if you want to be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again... Avoids the Facts about his ASSuming...
> 
> And you are More than Welcome to Avoid me, Kangleberry.
> 
> Nobody Asked you to Hump my Leg Obsessively.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


^Projection...



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... Avoids the Facts about his ASSuming...
> 
> And you are More than Welcome to Avoid me, Kangleberry.
> 
> Nobody Asked you to Hump my Leg Obsessively.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Projection...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
Yet again, deflection.


----------



## mal

Reposting this until you are Honest enough to Acknowledge it...



xotoxi said:


> You must not know the difference between making assumptions and asking questions.
> 
> If I asked you "Are you heterosexual?", would that be making an assumption, or asking a question?



"Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"

^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...

It just does.

Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:

"Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"

Can you tell what's Different?



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> Reposting this until you are Honest enough to Acknowledge it...
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not know the difference between making assumptions and asking questions.
> 
> If I asked you "Are you heterosexual?", would that be making an assumption, or asking a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"
> 
> ^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...
> 
> It just does.
> 
> Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:
> 
> "Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"
> 
> Can you tell what's Different?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 

Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reposting this until you are Honest enough to Acknowledge it...
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not know the difference between making assumptions and asking questions.
> 
> If I asked you "Are you heterosexual?", would that be making an assumption, or asking a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"
> 
> ^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...
> 
> It just does.
> 
> Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:
> 
> "Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"
> 
> Can you tell what's Different?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?
Click to expand...


Absolutely... I am not Selectively Outraged by Tyranny...

That's the Left's Job...

They tend to Ignore the Abject Tyranny and Oppression of the Islamically Ruled Nations who are Executing Homosexuals right now while Targeting Israeli Babies for Death, but want American Voices Silenced because they are a Threat to them somehow...

Liberals are some Seriously Fucked up People in the Modern Day.



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reposting this until you are Honest enough to Acknowledge it...
> 
> 
> 
> "Secondly, why do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime? Do you advocate communism?"
> 
> ^Sorry, but your Question Assumes...
> 
> It just does.
> 
> Here's the Proper way to Ask me without Assuming:
> 
> "Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?"
> 
> Can you tell what's Different?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely... I am not Selectively Outraged by Tyranny...
> 
> That's the Left's Job...
> 
> They tend to Ignore the Abject Tyranny and Oppression of the Islamically Ruled Nations who are Executing Homosexuals right now while Targeting Israeli Babies for Death, but want American Voices Silenced because they are a Threat to them somehow...
> 
> Liberals are some Seriously Fucked up People in the Modern Day.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
Now you are making ASSumptions.

Have you asked me my opinion?


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have a problem with Tibet being taken over and suppressed by a communist regime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely... I am not Selectively Outraged by Tyranny...
> 
> That's the Left's Job...
> 
> They tend to Ignore the Abject Tyranny and Oppression of the Islamically Ruled Nations who are Executing Homosexuals right now while Targeting Israeli Babies for Death, but want American Voices Silenced because they are a Threat to them somehow...
> 
> Liberals are some Seriously Fucked up People in the Modern Day.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are making ASSumptions.
> 
> Have you asked me my opinion?
Click to expand...


No I didn't... I Made a Generalized Statement about Liberals niether Directed @ you, or ALL Liberals...

YOU Made yet another ASSumption...



peace...


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE TIBET? ???
> 
> That's not reasonable.
> 
> A fair and affordable price, perhaps. That we could all get behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Duty Free Tibet?
> 
> All the llama milk you want...no taxes.
Click to expand...


He said "Duty"...



peace...


----------



## rhodescholar

tha malcontent said:


> "Free Tibet"?... What about "Free Iran"?...
> 
> So I Live in the general area of about Due Souteast of the (p)eople's (r)epublic of Boulder, by way of the I-36 Corridor, and if I see another Unshowered, Prius Driving, "Bush Lied People Died" Sticker having Puke with "Free Tibet" next to it, I'm gonna Puke...
> 
> Where the Fuck are these Crybaby White Liberals on the Islamic Oppression in Iran?...
> 
> In other Islamic Nations where Homosexuals are Killed for thier Deviancy and Women are Stoned to Death over Accusations of Infidelity?...
> 
> "That's their Culture... They don't want our Democracy"... <Actually heard Shithead Liberals say these kinds of things about our Liberating Iraq, of all places.
> 
> So, what's with Tibet?... Why the Favoritism when it Comes to Oppression and Tyranny?...
> 
> Why the Willful Apathy when it comes to the Islamist Nations and their Oppression?...
> 
> Illustrated VERY well with the Islamists in the Palestinian Areas that have the Hearts of the American Left as they Target Jewish Children...
> 
> Anyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



When the screaming, screeching dogs like Cynthia McKinney, Cindy Sheehan, International Answer, international unions in the UK and EU trying to initiate a boycott of israel, and other organizations that spend all day and night attacking Israel focus 1/10th of their energy on NK, Iran, China, Venezela, etc. - they might earn an ounce of credibility.

Today - they have NONE.


----------



## rhodescholar

Nik said:


> Who said it was OK?  Its more justifiable, however.
> 
> China doesn't agree with me about Tibet?  Wow, who would have thought.  And ignoring anyone who disagrees with you about anything is an incredibly stupid tactic.



"More justifiable"?  You might be giving sunni woman a run for the money for fucking stupidest post, ever.

Somehow, murder, tyranny, torture and repression are not justifiable in my book - no matter who the fuck does it.  

Boy, you failed, miserably.


----------



## Nik

rhodescholar said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was OK?  Its more justifiable, however.
> 
> China doesn't agree with me about Tibet?  Wow, who would have thought.  And ignoring anyone who disagrees with you about anything is an incredibly stupid tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "More justifiable"?  You might be giving sunni woman a run for the money for fucking stupidest post, ever.
> 
> Somehow, murder, tyranny, torture and repression are not justifiable in my book - no matter who the fuck does it.
> 
> Boy, you failed, miserably.
Click to expand...


That doesn't make it ok, dumbshit.

But when its from another country, an added level of imperialism is there.  If its their own country, no matter how unjust, there is a sense that its one of their own.

This is why Interational Humanitarian Law has more teeth and more laws than Human Rights law.


----------



## mal

Nik said:


> That doesn't make it ok, dumbshit.
> 
> But when its from another country, an added level of imperialism is there.  If its their own country, no matter how unjust, there is a sense that its one of their own.
> 
> This is why Interational Humanitarian Law has more teeth and more laws than Human Rights law.



Tell that to the Tortured and Murdered...

I'm Sure the Iranian Homosexuals who are Stoned to Death are like, at least it's the Saudis doing it!



peace...


----------



## rhodescholar

Nik said:


> That doesn't make it ok, dumbshit.
> 
> But when its from another country, an added level of imperialism is there.  If its their own country, no matter how unjust, there is a sense that its one of their own.
> 
> This is why Interational Humanitarian Law has more teeth and more laws than Human Rights law.



WRONG, moron.  Torture and murder is NEVER EVER EVER acceptable, regardless of who is doing it, you fucking asshole.  

THIS is the perfect example of the mental sickness of the Left, the attempts to blur the line between right and wrong behavior, where _ sometimes _, bad behavior is, if not allowed, than it is at least it is "understandable."

This is the same mental retardation that seeks out rationalizations for terrorism - but only if its performed by those who the Left deems as "oppressed," or a victim - especially if the perpetrator is a "victim" of the horrific West.

It is stupid people like you, who have bought into the muslim fascist/terrorist creed of "victimhood," who is responsible for helping perpetuate the problems of the middle east for decades now.  By not demanding muslim fascists and their leadership adhere to standards of decent behavior, you have helped them to continue their murderous, awful ways.  Congratulations, imbecile.


----------



## mal

rhodescholar said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make it ok, dumbshit.
> 
> But when its from another country, an added level of imperialism is there.  If its their own country, no matter how unjust, there is a sense that its one of their own.
> 
> This is why Interational Humanitarian Law has more teeth and more laws than Human Rights law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, moron.  Torture and murder is NEVER EVER EVER acceptable, regardless of who is doing it, you fucking asshole.
> 
> THIS is the perfect example of the mental sickness of the Left, the attempts to blur the line between right and wrong behavior, where _ sometimes _, bad behavior is, if not allowed, than it is at least it is "understandable."
> 
> This is the same mental retardation that seeks out rationalizations for terrorism - but only if its performed by those who the Left deems as "oppressed," or a victim - especially if the perpetrator is a "victim" of the horrific West.
> 
> It is stupid people like you, who have bought into the muslim fascist/terrorist creed of "victimhood," who is responsible for helping perpetuate the problems of the middle east for decades now.  By not demanding muslim fascists and their leadership adhere to standards of decent behavior, you have helped them to continue their murderous, awful ways.  Congratulations, imbecile.
Click to expand...


The Left is Sympathetic to the Islamists Primarily for ONE Reason... They were at War with the President they didn't Vote for...

The Distinction?...

REPUBLICans and Conservatives won't Side or Sympathize with the Islamists now that Barry is Killing them...

And Conveniently, the Left no longer Cares that they are being Killed by our Horrible War Machine.



peace...


----------



## KittenKoder

Why do people keep wanting to give away such prime land?


----------



## mal

KittenKoder said:


> Why do people keep wanting to give away such prime land?



Which last is that?...



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people keep wanting to give away such prime land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which last is that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

um, what?


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people keep wanting to give away such prime land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which last is that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, what?
Click to expand...


Land... Typo.



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which last is that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> um, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Land... Typo.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

yeah yeah, SURE it was


----------



## mal

tha malcontent said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make it ok, dumbshit.
> 
> But when its from another country, an added level of imperialism is there.  If its their own country, no matter how unjust, there is a sense that its one of their own.
> 
> This is why Interational Humanitarian Law has more teeth and more laws than Human Rights law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, moron.  Torture and murder is NEVER EVER EVER acceptable, regardless of who is doing it, you fucking asshole.
> 
> THIS is the perfect example of the mental sickness of the Left, the attempts to blur the line between right and wrong behavior, where _ sometimes _, bad behavior is, if not allowed, than it is at least it is "understandable."
> 
> This is the same mental retardation that seeks out rationalizations for terrorism - but only if its performed by those who the Left deems as "oppressed," or a victim - especially if the perpetrator is a "victim" of the horrific West.
> 
> It is stupid people like you, who have bought into the muslim fascist/terrorist creed of "victimhood," who is responsible for helping perpetuate the problems of the middle east for decades now.  By not demanding muslim fascists and their leadership adhere to standards of decent behavior, you have helped them to continue their murderous, awful ways.  Congratulations, imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left is Sympathetic to the Islamists Primarily for ONE Reason... They were at War with the President they didn't Vote for...
> 
> The Distinction?...
> 
> REPUBLICans and Conservatives won't Side or Sympathize with the Islamists now that Barry is Killing them...
> 
> And Conveniently, the Left no longer Cares that they are being Killed by our Horrible War Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



As True as the Day I said it...



peace...


----------



## The_Halfmoon

The US shouldn't invade Iran... morally it should, but realistically it would be too much for the US to pay for another people's freedom

loosening up those sanctions though... that would at least allow the Iranian growing middle class to integrate internationaly... the only people that support this government are rural people that receive government aid, because there is no work for them due to a stagnation economy.  Iran was a very vibrant economy in the 70s, there is no reason it shouldn't be back to at least those levels if sanctions were loosened


----------



## The_Halfmoon

Oh and the US could return the billions of dollars it withheld from Iran for weapons paid for and never received... that has consistently been an Iranian grievance since the revolution


----------



## KittenKoder

Iran for free ... yep, ran 3 miles.


----------



## mal

KittenKoder said:


> Iran for free ... yep, ran 3 miles.



I Need to start Running with my Fat Ass...



peace...


----------



## Douger

How about " Free Amerikkastan" ?


----------



## mal

Douger said:


> How about " Free Amerikkastan" ?



I Like your "well chit mang" better... 



peace...


----------

